# Quick report



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Went out late last night/early this morning to get out of the house. Called up fishmasterseven and headed out. Since this was a short notice trip the only thing I grabbed were my rods and my tackle bag. I didn't grab my bait net, bucket, or cooler. Of course I don't realize this until we get out there. No bait store open, no net, no problem.....who am I kidding, it was a problem. I didn't want to drive all the way to Walmart so I hit up the local CVS thinking all I need is someting to use to catch pinfish. I found our salvation in the form of a can of clams. Desperation turned into clams, clams turned into pinfish, and pinfish turned into.....


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

hahaha nice!! adapt and overcome!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Way to go Konz Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

awesome story:thumbsup::thumbsup:Way to rise and overcome


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Way to to deal with a situation, I admit I get grumpy when there is no Ely's to be had.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

what a tank of a drum


----------



## 78blacktransam (Jul 31, 2009)

*Fun Catch*

Damn Konz!! that fish is about as big as you are. Nice drum buddy, good catch and release.:thumbup:See you at work. Steve


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Love it! 'improv fishing' stories are some of the best, thanks for posting!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

78blacktransam said:


> Damn Konz!! that fish is about as big as you are. Nice drum buddy, good catch and release.:thumbup:See you at work. Steve


Catch and release? Black drum outa season? Looks like catch n grease to me!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Great job Ray, :thumbup:

Always enjoy your reports snatching monster fish right off a seawall or a pier, amazing to me.

Jimmy


----------

